
IPhone: American Express Honoring Price Protection For iPhones - terpua
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/iphone/american-express-honoring-price-protection-for-iphones-297684.php
======
terpua
You can also get the $100 apple gift card

(via iPhonewebdev group)

